# The Ruddy Duck is on fire



## dgates80

Lots of black smoke.  Drove past on 2/4 and it looked like the dumpsters perhaps, but large flames visible.  No idea how involved the building itself is.  Fire tricks on scene.

SAD!  Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## vraiblonde

Holy cow!  Keep us posted if you hear anything.  Hopefully it's just a dumpster fire and not the building.


----------



## MMDad

Oh man!


----------



## BadGirl

In the words of Alicia Keys, "That grill is on fire!".


Actually, I hope not.


----------



## frequentflier

:-(


----------



## MADPEBS1

get the people and beer out STAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

carlos came by our table last night and gave me two tickets for a beer for this sunday celebration of 5 years... Man it has flown by !


----------



## dgates80

I just spoke with someone that just spoke with Carlos, one of the owners.  It looked bad.... But isn't.  It was basically a grass fire that caught some boxes on fire in the dumpster area, hopefully with minimal structure damage.  A close call in any case!


----------



## RoseRed

Save the onion rings!  





I'm glad it is only minor damage.


----------



## vraiblonde

dgates80 said:


> I just spoke with someone that just spoke with Carlos, one of the owners.  It looked bad.... But isn't.  It was basically a grass fire that caught some boxes on fire in the dumpster area, hopefully with minimal structure damage.  A close call in any case!



Glad to hear that


----------



## MADPEBS1

thats great news.... Still brought back memory of the lighthouse, high winds and then it's gone...


----------



## dgates80

vraiblonde said:


> Glad to hear that



I was really happy to hear that too. Probably didn't hurt to be located 200 yards from the Solomons fire station either!


----------



## dgates80

MADPEBS1 said:


> thats great news.... Still brought back memory of the lighthouse, high winds and then it's gone...



Yeah, minimal winds today probably really helped too!


----------



## somdwatch

I was driving by, they called one truck over from St. Mary's as it passed me on the bridge.


----------



## Hank

All because of a cigarette! Way to go, Vrai!

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm/fa/viewstory/story_ID/37805


----------



## slotpuppy

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm/fa/viewstory/story_ID/37805



> A hard lesson was learned this afternoon as a discarded cigarette ignited a small blaze at the Ruddy Duck Brewery & Grill in Solomons.
> 
> The popular brewery and restaurant was not damaged as the flames were contained to an outside storage area.  Solomons VFRD were quickly on the scene and were able to rapidly put out the fire.
> 
> A spokesman for the Ruddy Duck said that they will be open as usual.


----------



## BOP

There was no lesson learned.  Stupid, inconsiderate smokers aren't going to be happy until they burn down every f*cking building in America.  I vote public execution (with a cigarette in their sucks), televised nationwide.

Then maybe the bastards will learn a lesson.


----------



## RoseRed

I wonder if it was an employee.  Why else would a customer be out by the trash dumpsters.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> I wonder if it was an employee.  Why else would a customer be out by the trash dumpsters.



Looks that way.


----------



## vraiblonde

BOP said:


> There was no lesson learned.  Stupid, inconsiderate smokers aren't going to be happy until they burn down every f*cking building in America.  I vote public execution (with a cigarette in their sucks), televised nationwide.
> 
> Then maybe the bastards will learn a lesson.



Mental much?


----------



## DoWhat

BOP said:


> There was no lesson learned.  Stupid, inconsiderate smokers aren't going to be happy until they burn down every f*cking building in America.  I vote public execution (with a cigarette in their sucks), televised nationwide.
> 
> Then maybe the bastards will learn a lesson.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> *Save the onion rings!*
> 
> I'm glad it is only minor damage.



 Just had my onion ring fix last Friday, but I can't imagine life without them!   Glad it was not worse than it was.


----------



## Bann

BOP said:


> There was no lesson learned.  Stupid, inconsiderate smokers aren't going to be happy until they burn down every f*cking building in America.  I vote public execution (with a cigarette in their sucks), televised nationwide.
> 
> Then maybe the bastards will learn a lesson.


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> Mental much?



Hot button issue.

There was that restaurant in Solomons a few years back, and some historic building in Arlington, I think it was, a few years before Solomons, or maybe around the same time, I forget.

How much damage do thoughtless smokers flinging their cigarette butts everywhere have to do before people get fed up?


----------



## Ken King

BOP said:


> Hot button issue.
> 
> There was that restaurant in Solomons a few years back, and some historic building in Arlington, I think it was, a few years before Solomons, or maybe around the same time, I forget.
> 
> *How much damage do thoughtless smokers flinging their cigarette butts everywhere have to do before people get fed up?*



Hopefully a bunch more, wasn't it you (the smoking Nazi types) that forced smokers outside in the first place?  Less of this crap would happen if businesses could accommodate smokers indoors with ash trays and such.


----------



## my-thyme

I think this calls for a M&G at the Ruddy Duck, to celebrate their non-demise....


----------



## frequentflier

my-thyme said:


> I think this calls for a M&G at the Ruddy Duck, to celebrate their non-demise....


----------



## my-thyme

my-thyme said:


> I think this calls for a M&G at the Ruddy Duck, to celebrate their non-demise....





frequentflier said:


>





Story made me think of dgates worrying about the smoke he was seeing from that side Friday night. I KNOW that was just the exhaust fan!


----------



## dgates80

my-thyme said:


> I think this calls for a M&G at the Ruddy Duck, to celebrate their non-demise....



Excellent idea!


----------



## nutz

Ken King said:


> Hopefully a bunch more, wasn't it you (the smoking Nazi types) that forced smokers outside in the first place?  Less of this crap would happen if businesses could accommodate smokers indoors with ash trays and such.


----------



## vraiblonde

BOP said:


> How much damage do thoughtless smokers flinging their cigarette butts everywhere have to do before people get fed up?



Get fed up and do what?


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> Get fed up and do what?



Make them all go outside to smoke!


----------



## MMDad

BOP said:


> Hot button issue.
> 
> There was that restaurant in Solomons a few years back, and some historic building in Arlington, I think it was, a few years before Solomons, or maybe around the same time, I forget.
> 
> How much damage do thoughtless smokers flinging their cigarette butts everywhere have to do before people get fed up?



Ex-smoker? They tend to be the most militant anti-smokers. Rather then blame themselves for their addiction, they blame the cigarettes, other smokers, tobacco companies, etc.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Anyone been to the Ruddy Duck on St George's Island, got nice write up in the most recent Southern Maryland magazine. I have never been to either, but the story made me want check it out.


----------

